# ICD-9 for s/p partial nephrectomy



## sullivak

I have an unusual question.  If a patient has had a partial nephrectomy, can V45.73 Acquired abscence of kidney be coded?  Does the whole kidney have to be "absent"?
Thanks,


----------



## srinivas r sajja

if you go to absence- it says (organ or part ) (complete or partial)


----------



## sullivak

Thanks!


----------

